# 2011 Hay Field



## CaledoniaHay (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 32 acres planted '07 mix (33% alfalfa and equal remaining orchard, timothy, blue grass ) It's called a Horse Pasture mix. Yielded 8400 bales @50lbs ave. last year. ( Michigan ) Still have about 3500 bales in barn to sell, so I want to do something different this year. I paid $1.75 per bale to have baling done.
Rather than baling squares and storing, I talked to local dairy who said they would pay $60 a ton. 
They do the work - probably round bale.
Is $60 a ton a fair price? How should I go about connecting with others who would be interested?
Thanks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Could you double check your numbers? I figure 8400 bales @ 50#/bale = 210 tons = 6.56 tons/acre. That seems pretty doggone good. I always figure 4-5 tons/acre at best.

At $60/ton, that's close to $400/acre for doing no work -- I think I'd take it!!!!

Ralph


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats what my calculator comes up with also based on your numbers. And you don't do anything?? Agree with rjmoses! Of course you will have your trips to the bank !! LOL JOHN


----------

